# FR: Inversion sujet-verbe après certains adverbes (ensuite, sans doute, peut-être, aussi, ainsi, alors, etc.)



## whoisal

Chers tous,

In a passage about 17th century painting in Europe, I found this sentence:

"Ensuite viennent les portraits d'individus moins remarquables, les paysages, et les nature mortes."

Could anyone please explain why the verb comes before the subject?

Merci beacoup

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Peter&Steven

This is because of "ensuite" at the beginning of the sentence.


----------



## whoisal

Why can't you say "Ensuite, les portraits d'individus...viennent"?


----------



## Peter&Steven

hard to explain... from my point of view (but Maitre Capello may have a more formal explanation), here your subject is very long "les portraits d'individus moins remarquables, les paysages, et les natures mortes" so it's not very "beautiful" to have the verb after this long subject... on the contrary, you would have "Ensuite, vous pouvez voir les portraits...." or "les portraits d'individus moins remarquables, les paysages, et les natures mortes viennent ensuite"


----------



## yannalan

That is a literay form, it would not be used in colloquial french, but grammatically it is quite correct. That's written french


----------



## Maître Capello

I wouldn't say it's literary… Also this inversion is not due to the length of the subject as we would also say _Viennent ensuite les natures mortes_ (without any other item). For some reason this is the syntax we're using in the middle of an *enumeration* or rather an *ordered list of items*: _Vous avez d'abord les paysages et les natures mortes. Ensuite viennent _(_= Viennent ensuite_) _les portraits._

Maybe the explanation for this inversion is that the reader will know right away you're continuing the enumeration. (If you don't have that inversion _viennent ensuite_ has to be at the end of the sentence…)


----------



## Peter&Steven

I agree with you but I find it really hard to explain...


----------



## jann

Whoisal, we do the same thing in English! 

Usually we would say, "The portraits come next."  But it is also possible to say, "Next come the portraits."

In French like in English, there is nothing "incorrect" about the normal order with subject + verb.  But in French, this inverted structure is perhaps preferred.


----------



## Outsider

The inverted verb-subject syntax is relatively common with intransitive verbs, and it looks and sounds more elegant than the standard SV syntax, although both are correct. It may also be used to break the monotony in a text.


----------



## verbivore

Pourquoi est-ce qu'il y a de l'inversion ici, et est-ce qu'il y a une règle dont on peut se servir en ce cas ?

_Sans doute est-elle célèbre sur son propre campus, car les têtes se retournent sur elle..._

Merci


----------



## bloomiegirl

_Sans doute est-elle _is fairly the equivalent of _Sans doute qu'elle est...

__Sans doute _is followed by inversion of subject and verb or by _que_ plus subject/verb. See http://french.about.com/library/weekly/aa110601.htm (or Google "sans doute" + inversion).

Why? I dunno. Just is.

Note: It's _sans *doute*_ (to correct your typo).


----------



## Benoît abroad

Bonjour,

Je pense que la phrase commence par "sans doute" de manière à insister sur le manque de certitude.


----------



## danthaman07

je voulais savoir si ainsi plus l'inversion est bien appliquee dans cette phrase.

Merci d'avance.

Ce texte nous apprend que la « profonde unité » est essentielle pour dissiper les  « ténèbres » obscurcissant l’esprit des hommes, ainsi laisse-t-on la lumière infiltrer leur âmes « corrompus. »


----------



## itka

> Ce texte nous apprend que la « profonde unité » est essentielle pour dissiper les « ténèbres » obscurcissant l’esprit des hommes, ainsi laisse-t-on la lumière infiltrer leur*s* âmes « corrompu*e*s. »


 Très bien !


----------



## Mama Caraïbo

Hi,

I'd like to know if it is always a must to change the order of the personal pronouns with the following words;

-peut-être
-aussi
-sans doute
-ainsi
-à peine...

Ex:

Il pleuvait. Aussi ont-ils décidé de prendre leurs parapluies.
Peut-être a-t-il raté l'avion, ne vous inquiétez pas.

[…]

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Maître Capello

Whenever these adverbs are at the beginning of a clause, the verb of that clause *usually *comes before the subject pronoun. This is still true when the subject isn't a pronoun, in which case, the actual subject comes first and is repeated with the corresponding pronoun. Anyway, the non-inversion remains always possible but it sounds a bit *colloquial*…

_Il pleuvait, aussi *ont-ils* décidé de prendre leurs parapluies.
Il pleuvait, aussi *mes amis ont-ils* décidé de prendre leurs parapluies.
Il pleuvait, aussi *ils ont* décidé de prendre  leurs parapluies._ (colloquial)
_Il pleuvait, aussi *mes amis ont* décidé de prendre  leurs parapluies._ (colloquial)
_
Peut-être * a-t-il *raté l'avion_.
_Peut-être * Pierre a-t-il* raté l'avion_.
_Peut-être *il a *raté l'avion_. (colloquial)
_Peut-être * Pierre a* raté l'avion_. (colloquial)

[…]


----------



## Mama Caraïbo

[…] Consequently, If I was going to use the other adverbs at the beginning of sentence by changing the subject and the verb, then it wouldn't be inaccurate at all?


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, it would be also correct to do the inversion for the adverbs you mentioned above (_peut-être, aussi, sans doute, ainsi, à peine_) but this would not be true for any adverb!

P.S.: Welcome to the WordReference forums!


----------



## Thomas1

You may have a look at this site for more on the subject: http://french.about.com/library/weekly/aa110601.htm


----------



## geostan

Maître Capello said:


> _Peut-être *il a *raté l'avion_. (colloquial)
> _Peut-être * Pierre a* raté l'avion_. (colloquial)



Really?  As a former teacher I would always consider these examples incorrect. If I were going to avoid the inversion, I would place _que_ after peut-être.

_Peut-être qu' *il a *raté l'avion_.
_Peut-être que * Pierre a* raté l'avion_.


----------



## lapsangsouchong

geostan said:


> Really?  As a former teacher I would always consider these examples incorrect.



This is one of those (many!) examples of something that is taught to foreigners as 'incorrect' when it is actually 'common'--in both senses of the word.  That is: you'll hear it frequently enough, but educated people get sniffy about it.

Which isn't to complain about this, which is entirely correct (and commonly used without being 'common'):



> If I were going to avoid the inversion, I would place _que_ after peut-être.
> _Peut-être qu' *il a *raté l'avion_.
> _Peut-être que * Pierre a* raté l'avion_.


(There are plenty of widely-used bits of English that get taught to foreigners as 'mistakes', too, of course.)


----------



## jolieaimee

For this sentence : ou peut-être ai-je mal compris le lieu de rendez-vous ?
I understand the meaning of this sentence is : or perhaps I understood the place of our date not well?
I just could not figure out there is `ai-je’ here, what kind of structure it is ? 
Thanks!


----------



## Kekepop

Well, it is a question, rhetorical or not I don't know, but it's just a normal inversion from what I see ^^ ... just more "correct"


----------



## jolieaimee

Thank you!
But can I inverse it and change it to : ou peut-être je ai mal compris le lieu de rendez-vous ?


----------



## Kekepop

In normal speech yeah...it's not as correct though. It's only my personal opinion but I think people should do things "correctly" until they speak a really good portion of the language ^^'


----------



## itka

Après une phrase commençant par "peut-être" l'inversion sujet-verbe est quasi obligatoire :
J'ai ---> ai-je
Plus d'exemples, ici.


> Lorsqu’il est placé en tête de phrase, l’adverbe _peut-être_ entraîne l’inversion du verbe et du sujet pronominal. Si le sujet est un nom, l’inversion se manifeste par l’ajout d’un pronom sujet placé après le verbe. Cette inversion, habituelle à l’écrit, n’est pas toujours présente à l’oral.
> 
> Exemples :
> - *Peut-être pourras-tu* un jour lui pardonner.
> - *Peut-être est-ce* mieux de ne pas en dire trop pour l’instant.
> - *Peut-être* Martin *est-il* d’abord allé voir sa cousine.


----------



## neosoum

You can say:

"Peut-être que j'ai mal compris." or
"Peut-être ai-je mal compris".

Both are correct. The second is almost never used orally (it sounds really distinguished) but currently written.

"Peut-être j'ai mal compris" sounds false to me, it may be OK in oral familiar language but not in written language.


----------



## Rosarum

Bonjour. J'ai une question, peut être assez sot, mais j'ai une grande problème avec cette proposition.

"Au moins son travail a-t-il un sens". À quoi est "a-t-il" ici? Je toujours pensait qu'on l'use seulement dans les propositions interrogatives. 

Grand merci.


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour Rosarum, Bienvenue sur le forum.

On pourrait dire : Au moins, son travail a un sens. La construction permet ici de renforcer l'affirmation, en faisant de nouveau référence au mot "travail" : "Au moins son travail a-t-il un sens." Comme vous l'avez bien compris, cela n'est pas une interrogation.


----------



## Rosarum

Grand merci à vous, Michelvar. Maintennant, j'ai compris. Et je pense que cette construction s'uitise seulement en littérature, est-ce que j'ai compris vrai?


----------



## Michelvar

Il s'agit d'un niveau de langue assez élevé, qui s'utilise en littérature, mais aussi lorsqu'on fait un discours oral. 

Dans le rythme de la phrase, dans un discours où on prononce bien les syllabes et où on fait les liaisons, il est difficile de prononcer "Au moins son travail a un sens". La phrase a un meilleur rythme et une meilleure sonorité lorsqu'on dit : "Au moins son travail a-t-il un sens".


----------



## jemqiu

Salut tout le monde.

My question is:
Les rapports *se sont-ils *tendus entre père et fils.
Why does it use "*se sont-ils*" here? I think it could use *sont *for short.

Merci bcp.
^_^


----------



## Maître Capello

There is indeed a missing question mark at the end of the sentence!

_Les rapports *se sont-ils* tendus entre père et fils *?*_ = *Has* the relationship between father and son *become* tense?
_Les rapports *se sont* tendus entre père et fils*.*_ = The relationship between father and son *has become* tense?
_Les rapports *sont* tendus entre père et fils*.*_ = The relationship between father and son *is* tense?


----------



## jemqiu

Hi , Maître Capello , thanks very much.

I read the sentence in my textbook, and the whole paragraph as below:

Soulié s’est rendu bientôt compte qu’il avait abandonné non seulement sa charrue mais aussi son rôle de chef incontesté de la famille, qui dirige les travaux et prend les grandes décisions au nom des trois génération qui habitent sous le même toit. Aussi les rapports se sont-ils tendus entre père et fils. Le monde de Soulié avait brusquement changé.

So seems it is a complete sentence?  I’m so cofused.


----------



## Maître Capello

Aha! You had forgotten to mention _aussi_, which changes everything.  That adverb indeed triggers subject-verb inversion but the meaning is exactly the same as the positive sentence.

_*Aussi* les rapports *se sont-ils* tendus entre père et fils_. = *Pour cette raison* les rapports *se sont* tendus entre père et fils.

See also the following discussion:
FR: aussi personne ne croyait plus ce qu'il disait - inversion sujet-verbe ?


----------



## Blissinparis

In fact " aussi les rapports se sont-ils tendus" shows a development in the relationship, a slow evolution whereas " sont tendus" simply states a present fact.


----------



## sweadle

Hi there, 

In the following sentence is it obligatory to invert the verb after sans doute, i.e.:
"Sans doute Napoléon *voulait-il* que le système change trop vite" ?

Many thanks!


----------



## Jeanne75

Hi,

You could say either:

Sans doute Napoléon *voulait-il* que le système change trop vite.
Napoléon *voulait sans doute *que le système change trop vite.
Sans doute, (comma or pause) Napoléon *voulait* que le système change trop vite.

Cheers


----------



## Ala888

Au moins son travail a-t-il un sens
Im trying to translate this sentence into english.
My attempt is:
At least his job makes sense
 but I dont understand why 'a-t-il' is inverted and why there is a "t"
could someone explain this to me ?

le part dont j'ai du mal avec:
Au moins son travail *a-t-il* un sens


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Ala888,

Avec « au moins » en tête de phrase, il faut on peut inverser le sujet et le verbe. Et le « t » en plus, c'est juste pour l'euphonie.


----------



## OLN

L'inversion du sujet et du verbe n'est qu'une particularité de style.


----------



## Le Penseur

With specific adverbs at the beginning of sentences, you 'need' to use inversion. As the others have mentioned, it's not necessary _à l'oral_, but _à l'écrit _it's better to invert these adverbs (_aussi_/_peut-être_/etc.; see http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=3472 or http://www.servicesdedition.com/fr/langue/difficultes/inversion.html for a few more examples of other adverbs that work in this way), if only to avoid sounding informal. 

If you're unfamiliar with inversion, I suggest reading up on it for when it's needed. As for the 't', it's mandatory for purposes of euphony, or how it sounds: it has no real function except to bridge the sound between 'a' and 'il'. See, if you're starting out, any grammar page for more on this (e.g. http://french.about.com/library/weekly/aa110601.htm).

I'll just note here that you can avoid it at times, such as with _peut-être_, for which adding 'que' allows you to continue without inverting: "peut-être qu'il a fait son travail" instead of "peut-être a-t-il fait son travail".


----------



## Maître Capello

Regarding the euphonical 't', see also FR: euphonic -t- in inversion - parle-t-il, etc.


----------



## donald_MC

I have seen "Peut-être en avez-vous entendu parler." Are the subject and verb always inverted after peut-être, even when it is not a question?


----------



## janpol

Cette phrase n'est pas une question.
Il n'y a pas d'inversion quand "peut-être" n'est pas en tête de phrase  >> " Vous en avez peut-être entendu parler."ou quand on emploie "peut-être que" >> "Peut-être que vous en avez entendu parler."


----------



## Maître Capello

See also FR: peut-être + inversion / peut-être que + proposition.


----------

